# what do you feed baby shrimp???



## corporate p

a month ago one of my cherry shrimps laid eggs and 4 baby shrimps actually survived the gauntlet of hungry fish and my unprotected filter. now, another shrimp is carrying eggs. this time around, i poked holes in a glad plastic container, threw the container in the tank, and separated the mother from the other fishes. when the eggs hatch the baby shrimps are going to be sheltered in this algae free container. is there special food for baby shrimp, or do they have the same diet as adult shrimps?


----------



## zoologist101

Put some java moss or other plants from the main tank into the box. The baby shrimp will find enough food on that to keep them going for a while. Long term, you need a small nano tank without fish if you want the shrimp to survive.


----------



## NeonShrimp

zoologist101 said:


> Put some java moss or other plants from the main tank into the box. The baby shrimp will find enough food on that to keep them going for a while. Long term, you need a small nano tank without fish if you want the shrimp to survive.


I agree:thumbsup: The babies will eat any regular foods (better if crushed) along with the biofilm on the java moss and all over the tank. Do not overfeed as this will foul the water and decrease the survival rate.


----------



## Midnkight

As a few people cover a while back, you can do what i did, and get a breeding net. And wait till they grow up bigger to set them out in the tank.







One thing to note, is that the breeding net/basket is cover in Algae fast.


----------



## dxiong5

Shrimplets will eat adult food; crushing it may make it easier for them though. Also, a well established tank with good biofilm will be beneficial to shrimplets also. They do market special food for babies, such as Mosura and Shirakura brands.


----------



## corporate p

thanks for the great info guys. i don't think my glad container worked. i don't think there was enough circulation and probably stressed her out too much. this morning i gave up on the container and as soon as i let her go... she released her eggs and i seen little shrimp swimming away. go figure.

btw, can you get those breeding nets at any fish store or are they available only online???


----------



## NeonShrimp

Most fish stores sell the breeding nets for a few dollars.


----------



## theemon

Yes All Lfs Sell The Breeder Nets


----------

